# Cargador de pilas a partir de un motor DC ¿Viable?



## lamofa (Oct 30, 2008)

El tema surje a partir de un viaje que estoy por realizar en donde es muy probable que no encuentre tomas de corriente para el cargador de pilas recargables de mi camara tambien para el cargador del celular, entonces hay que buscar una forma alterrnativa.
Aja, solar? andar con unos paneles solares en el gorro no es muy estetico, seguro debe haber gente que lo haga.
Y eolica? si voy a andar de mochila y carpa, que voy a poner una helice en mi cabeza?
Pero probando y buscando encontre que haciando girar este motor:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/files/atras_465.jpg
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/files/delante_135.jpg

Me daba 12.23 Volt en continua.
Entonces se me ocurrio que este motorcito sacado de un viejo reproductor de casette podria servirme para una idea loca que tengo:
Hacer con el una especie de generador con manivela, pero no cualquier manivela sino una que solo deba presionar, ¿?¿?¿?¿ claro algo como de abrir y cerrar el puño y hacer girar por medio de ... bueno es medio complicada esta parte pero si sale voy a subir las fotos.
Entonces con la energia generada (regulador mediante) podria cargar mis pilas sin necesidad de toma alguna.
Ahora bien, que mas necesito en la parte electronica/electrica?
Que otros datos podria conseguirles para que me ayuden?
Que debo hacer para conseguir esos datos?
O sea que mediciones debo realizar para darles los datos?

Y por favor diganme... Es viable esto?
Solo soy un simple seguidor de circuiterias encontradas por ahi que me puedan resultar utiles, y porque no, a los demas tambien.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2008)

Si es viable. poco practico pero viable.
Existen unas linternas "Chinas" con led´s que trabajan (Supuestamente) con este sistema, apretas un botón y aparece un gatillo que al ser accionado con la mano genera tensión, seria cuestión de conseguir una y ver de adaptar todo.
Digo supuestamente porque se supone que las baterías se recarguen con esto, pero la que yo "Destripe" tenia pilas comunes (No recargables)


----------



## lamofa (Oct 30, 2008)

Esta bien, me quedo tranquilo de que sea viable, pero porque poco practico?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2008)

Cuando pones a cargar el celular o la cámara, ¿ Cuanto tiempo dura el proceso de carga ?

Ese es mas o menos el tiempo que deberías darle a la manivela, gatillo o lo que sea


----------



## lamofa (Oct 31, 2008)

Aja!      

Si tengo un par de pilas de 2500 mAh seria cuestion de cargar 5000 mAh, ahora como mido la capacidad de carga del motor? o sea si yo lo pongo a girar se el voltaje que me entrega pero el tema a saber es:
Que amperaje me entrega?
Como es la corriente que me entrega? Pulsante, continua, etc
Y a que revoluciones?
Si me ayudan a medir esto podemos resolverlo, y saber si realmente es viable, porque a decir verdad, si me entrega 50 mAh tendria que estar 100 horas para cargar las baterias? voy a volver con la mano como la del increible HULK! jajaja
Sino bueno, pueden tirarme otra idea de como cargar las pilas en medio de las montañas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2008)

Tu calculo es acertado.
Si tienes 2 baterias de 2500mA/h seria saludable cargarlas a unos 200mA/h *(Maximo)* = 12 Hs y no creo que se pueda conseguir esa corriente del motorcito.

Me parece que el "Increible HULK ! " va a ser un poroto a lado tuyo si cargas las baterias con ese método.


----------



## José Rivero (Dic 3, 2008)

para cualquier proyecto primero tienes que conocer los recursos de tu entorno para utilizar el mas adecuado, supongo que vas a tener algun tipo de vehiculo de donde puedas alimentar D.C. para uin cargador de pilas.
en cuanto a medir el amperaje que puede dar el motorcito, es facil si tienes como hacerlo girar, poner una carga resistiva y un multitester electronico en el rango de 10A.
cuando tengas conectada la carga resistiva y midas el amperaje, simultaneamente tienes que medir el voltaje bajo carga para conecer la potencia generada
he realizado algunos experimentos para generar energia electrica en el campo y recomendaría la energía eolica pero no creo compatible las R.P.M.de la turbina de viento con las necesarias por tu motorcito.
personalmente recomendaría usar un motorcito del tipo paso a paso que pude generar energía a menos R.P.M. acoplado directamente a una helice de 3 paletas, pero tener en cuenta que la energía generada es alterna de frecuencia mayor a 60 hz. por lo que necesitas rectificadores adecuados,
que se pueden obtener de fuentes de computadoras en desuso
espero te sirva mi comentario, si tienes dudas al respecto espero las comentes.


----------



## xmicro (Ene 12, 2011)

No es mi intención revivir este tema, pero que como ya fue planteada la pregunta, resulta que hoy hice la prueba y me encontré con un detalle.

Tengo un motor cc de 250w 24v que consume 14Ah y gira hasta 2500 r.p.m.
En su eje le coloqué un taladro que gira a 3000 rpm.  (bueno eso dice en su etiqueta)
En el extremo positivo y negativo (donde normalmente se debe poner la bateria para hacer andar el motor) le conecté el voltimetro.

Resultado:  haciendo girar el eje del motor a 3000 rpm produce hasta 18.1 voltios.
(en teoría imaginé que llegaría a los 24vcc)


Ahora, como aprovechar esos 18.1 voltios que produce este motor actuando como generador?
En teoría podría hacer girar el eje para que solo produzca 13.8vcc y así podría cargar una bateria de 12vcc. 7ah seca.

Aquí el problema 
Como y dónde conecto la batería para que esta se cargue?
Si la conecto en los terminales del motor positivo con positivo y negativo con negativo, lo que hace es girar el motor, y también hace girar el taladro que tiene conectado en su eje. Entonces en lugar de cargar la bateria, esta se empieza a descargar.

No me he fijado si el sentido de giro es el mismo del taladro.


----------



## seaarg (Ene 12, 2011)

xmicro dijo:


> Aquí el problema
> Como y dónde conecto la batería para que esta se cargue?
> Si la conecto en los terminales del motor positivo con positivo y negativo con negativo, lo que hace es girar el motor, y también hace girar el taladro que tiene conectado en su eje. Entonces en lugar de cargar la bateria, esta se empieza a descargar.
> 
> No me he fijado si el sentido de giro es el mismo del taladro.



Te estaria faltando un puente de diodos, o un simple diodo entre el motor y la bateria.

Con el diodo en serie con el motor, la rayita (catodo) en el positivo de la bateria.

Preferentemente, que sea un diodo tipo 1n4007 o mejor aun, FR107 (de fuentes de PC lo sacas)

Saludos!


----------



## xmicro (Ene 12, 2011)

seaarg dijo:


> Te estaria faltando un puente de diodos, o un simple diodo entre el motor y la bateria.
> 
> Con el diodo en serie con el motor, la rayita (catodo) en el positivo de la bateria.
> 
> ...



Gracias seaarg! 
Justo estaba revisando este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sustituir-transformador-bateria-49631/index2.html
y confirmé lo que me dices. 

Mañana haré la prueba, y comento.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 12, 2011)

LA REALIDAD ES QUE :

si vos tenes ese motor y le conectas al eje un alternador o lo que sea ......pues que estas "cargando mas al motor" .
si , luego haces dar vueltas a tu pseudo generador y le sacas energia..pero la estas gastando antes al cargar mas el eje de el motor.

no hay un enchufe por ahi ????



xmicro dijo:


> Ahora, como aprovechar esos 18.1 voltios que produce este motor actuando como generador?
> En teoría podría hacer girar el eje para que solo produzca 13.8vcc y así podría cargar una bateria de 12vcc. 7ah seca.
> 
> .


 
en teoria nada.
como sabes si esos 18v se caen con 1 amper o con 1 mA ????????

si vas a querer sacarle algo necesitas saber LA POTENCIA que entrega eso.
asi que ponele algunas cargas para empezar y hacete una tablita tipo:

vsal............corriente
18v..............10mA
15v..............100mA
8v.................1 amper 

asi sabes que potencia entrega eso .
sino.......................no estamos diciendo nada.
sea un alternador, un panel foto nose que o un trafo o loq que sea.


----------



## seaarg (Ene 13, 2011)

Sobredosis de realidad fer, este tema no es sobre energia gratis, el taladro que conecta es solo para hacer pruebas a ciertas rpm (supooooongo no?)

Con lo de saber la potencia, estoy de acuerdo con fer, hay que poner una carga resistiva y ver que potencia se obtiene.


----------



## xmicro (Ene 14, 2011)

seaarg dijo:


> Sobredosis de realidad fer, este tema no es sobre energia gratis, el taladro que conecta es solo para hacer pruebas a ciertas rpm (supooooongo no?)



Así es.

Le puse el diodo y funcionó como pensé. 
Trataré de hacer la tablita que dice fernando, para saber los amperios según los voltios.
Para medir amperios en cc, tendría que usar el amperimetro del auto, pero este trabaja con muchos amperios y no tengo un amperimetro digital sinó análogo. Y los amperimetros digitales que traen algunos multitester solo miden medio amperio.  
Veré que puedo hacer.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2011)

ni necesitas el amperimetro....si lo tnes ...mejor , sino :

basta que pongas cargas distintas:
lamparas de distintas potencias:
20w 50w 5w  100w

no se cuanto dara esa salida.
y le medis la tension , asi te das una idea.

si tenes el amp. mejor 

si le vas a poner un diodo , no se que sale de ese motor , pero si sale CA dale directo, y medi como CA .
sino con un diodo vas a tener solo semiciclos de un sentido .


----------



## seaarg (Ene 14, 2011)

Concuerdo, yo te sugeri solo un diodo porque la bateria hace de capacitor, pero para hacer la prueba de potencia sin la misma, vas a tener que poner un capacitor conectado como si fuese la bateria. Digamos 1000uF x 25v


----------



## xmicro (Ene 19, 2011)

Conseguí para hacer la prueba de consumo en watts:
Una lampara de 5w
3 lamparas de 20 w
1 lampara de halogeno de 55w
------------------------------                 Todas que funcionan a 12v-----------------------------

Conecté una a una al motor "generador" de corriente continua y después las puse todas (5+55+20+20+20 = 120watts)

El resultado fue:
11voltios --- 120 watts
12voltios---- 100 watts
13voltios---- 80 watts

Aplicando 

A= P/V  entonces 

120w/11v = 10.9 A
100w/12v = 10A
80w/13v = 6.15A


Quiero aclarar que estoy usando un taladro de 3000 rpm 110vac 500w para hacer girar el eje del motor de DC.  Cuando le puse solo 20w tenia recorrido para acelerar las rpm y producir mas de 13v pero no queria quemar  lamparas  de 12v.
En cambio la aceleración fue a tope con 80w y solo pudo dar hasta 13v aprox.
con 100w solo se pudo generar 12v, y solo 11v cuando le puse 120watts (todas las lamparas encendidas con un alto brillo).


------------------------------------------
PROBANDO A CARGAR UNA BATERIA DE 12V 7Ah 

La otra prueba fue con una bateria seca de 12v 7Ah de esas que se usan en UPS.

Tenia 12.29voltios

La conecté al motor (diodio de por medio) y le apliqué 13.8voltios por 5 minutos.
Medí el voltaje nuevamente.

Resultado:
12.66 voltios.

Cargó la bateria.  (entonces, por lo que pude probar, si se puede cargar una bateria con un motor de DC).

Claro está, esto era solo una prueba.  En la práctica, quizás resulte mas cómodo comprar un cargador y poner a cargar la bateria usando la corriente comercial. Sin embargo con este motor la carga es rápida.

Estas pruebas que hice es con un motor de una scooter electrica. 
http://www.scooterpart.net/products.php?id=50
Caracteristicas:
Motor de Corriente Continua 24V   2500rpm 250w 14Amperios

Además fue para cargar una bateria de 12v 7ah de las de UPS.

Difiere bastante del tipo de motor (de cassete player) y las baterias a cargar (pack de pilas de 2500mAh) que posteó inicialmente lamofa dos años atrás.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2011)

En principio habías dicho la potencia del motor en tu mensaje #8.



xmicro dijo:


> Tengo un motor cc de 250w 24v que consume 14Ah y gira hasta 2500 r.p.m.
> En su eje le coloqué un taladro que gira a 3000 rpm. (bueno eso dice en su etiqueta)


 
Otra cuestión a tener en cuenta es que posiblemente tu taladro de 500 Watts no puede sostener las 3000 rpm a 120 Watts.

Otra más es que un motor de 24 Vdc *NO* entrega 24 Vdc funcionando como dínamo, sino bastante menos.

En tu conección ínicial *sin díodo* , funcionaría así : Como la tensión de la batería supera a la del motor sin girar (0 volt) entonces la batería entrega y el motor toma energía.

En cuanto encendés el taladro y la tensión del motor (18 volts) supera al de la batería , entonces la corriente circulará hacia el otro lado , cargando la batería 

Si bién te va a ser más práctico cargar baterías con otro metodo más sencillo . . . . ¿ Quién te quita lo aprendido  ?

Saludos !


----------



## xmicro (Ene 21, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si bién te va a ser más práctico cargar baterías con otro metodo más sencillo . . . . ¿ Quién te quita lo aprendido  ?
> 
> Saludos !



Asi es.  Muchas gracias a todos por sus explicaciones.


----------



## Vetowsky (Ene 21, 2011)

en definitiva segun mi humilde opinion aparte de todo lo aprendido cosa que es exelentes seria practico tener un dispositivo de este tipo en el taller para probar equipos con este tipo de baterias ya que normalmente llegan sin carga para ser revisado o reparados saludos


----------



## xmicro (Ene 21, 2011)

He pensado en usar la energia de pedaleo de una bici estatica conectandole un motor como ese (de 24Vcc 14ah 250w 2500rpm), pero para hacerlo girar tan rapido (2500 rpm serían 41.7 vueltas por segundo) tendría que ponerle un moto reductor. Asi, si no logro cargar la batería, por lo menos quemo grasas y  mejoro un poco mi aptitud física, jeje.


----------



## jkogg (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola hay unas "licuadoras de mano" que utilizan motor con imanes y trabajan con 120 volts, quiza con ese motor no tengas que esforzarte tanto para obtener los 12 voltios o los necesarios para cargar tus baterias lo que sideves considerar es la circuiteria para regular el voltaje.


----------

